# Rug



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How big a sheet will it take to make a standard size bath mat/rug? What's the fastest way to do it; knit, crochet, or braid?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I crochet mine. Use a very large hook (plastic) I strip my rags into 3/4" or so strips. Join the ends (can explain if needed). Sometimes I connect my strips into a ball and start with a single crochet. Rectangle is easiest. I've machined washed/line dry many times and looks and holds up great


----------



## vcfarms (Jan 1, 2013)

I do the same. I crochet. I think they do better for repeated washings.I have bought flat sheets second hand for a dollar and they work great. A lot are donated at thrift stores that are either not used or barely. The bottom sheets on the other hand may have a lot of wear. I just buy what is available in a color I like so not sure how big is required. I use leftovers for the next. I like more than one color so I mix and match. Make sure it is all cotton, they tear easier and make better strips. Some tear better one direction than the other.


----------

